# Smoke!!!



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

Well, it's here in SW GA, above the FL line!!







Thank goodness, Michael went back to school, yesterday, so he doesn't have to try to get back to Statesboro in it. He said there's no smoke there. It's very heavy, here, and I may have to leave, as I have asthma. Even though I haven't been outside, my home isn't air-tight, apparently, and some has gotten in.








I'm sure others are affected by this, on our forum. I-75 is closed from Valdosta, South, and without rain, it will spread west even further. 
Darlene


----------



## sleecjr (Mar 24, 2006)

sgalady said:


> Well, it's here in SW GA, above the FL line!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It was bad on i10 last week. From what i here is worse now.


----------



## prevish gang (Mar 19, 2006)

No smoke here in Virginia. Load up that outback and come on up here or at least far enough south that you will be able to feel better. Stay safe

Darlene


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

prevish gang said:


> No smoke here in Virginia. Load up that outback and come on up here or at least far enough south that you will be able to feel better. Stay safe
> 
> Darlene


Darlene,
If I HAD my OB, I would. It's in the shop!! They were supposed to be finished with it Friday.......they're STARTING on it Monday







, IF they're able to work. It's in Lake Park, south of Valdosta, on I-75!!
Darlene


----------



## mollyp (Aug 10, 2005)

Darlene,

Good luck and stay safe.

Wendy


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

Smoke cleared up, as the day wore on. It's expected to roll back in, tonight, but maybe it won't. There was some rain to the east of us. I understand that Jacksonville area is smoke-filled, now. Hope Lee and Dina are okay!
Darlene


----------



## GlenninTexas (Aug 11, 2004)

Hey Darlene,

How far are you from Ft. Stewart? That was my first duty station when I went into the Army back in 1973.

Regards, Glenn


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

GlenninTexas said:


> Hey Darlene,
> 
> How far are you from Ft. Stewart? That was my first duty station when I went into the Army back in 1973.
> 
> Regards, Glenn


Hi, Glenn!!
Ft. Stewart is over near Glenville, in SE GA. I lived in Baxley for awhile, and went that way to go to Brunswick. I live on the SW side of the state, a good little ways from there, to say the least.
I'm just 3 counties away from the ALA line, and 13 miles from the FL line, above Tallahassee, FL.
Darlene


----------



## GoVols (Oct 7, 2005)

I was in the Orange Beach, AL - Pensacola, FL area this past week, and there was a fire somewhere in the area just west of Pensacola as the air was hazy and the smell of smoke was distinct. I would have to think the rains they got Friday would have put it out though.


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

Thinking of you Darlene & all affected. Stay Safe.

Tami


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

OB or not OB - you just might be better off heading out BEFORE it effects you too much.

Stay safe, Darlene.


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

wolfwood said:


> OB or not OB - you just might be better off heading out BEFORE it effects you too much.
> 
> Stay safe, Darlene.


Wolfie,
Don't worry, sweetie!! I'm gonna take care of me, OB or no OB!! I'm so used to travelling, with Jimmy being away from home so much, I keep a zip case in my bathroom with the "necessities" - toothbrush, toothpaste, deodorant, etc., in it at all times, and I can have a bag packed in 5 minutes!!







If I forget something, there's always Walmart or other stores. Besides, if I forget some clothes, I can go SHOPPING!!















Actually, I'm headed out tomorrow, anyway, back to Atlanta, and the smoke has actually cleared up here, as there were some showers in the area, yesterday. 
Darlene


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

GAG!! COUGH!! WHEEZE!! The smoke has moved in here, today, and it's so thick you can just about cut it!! I didn't realize how bad it was and had promised Jimmy to take him out to eat, so here we went. Couldn't use a/c, as even on recirculating, it was pulling smoke in. The later it got, the worse it got. Ran into Walmart and got some masks, but they're basically useless. Asthma kicked in, and then anxiety kicked in......not good. Two treatments later and two Xanax later, I'm much better, but staying INDOORS where I belong until this mess clears out!!







Where the camper is, it's much worse, to the east of us, so that's a no-go. Please pray for rain, and somebody do the rain dance. Who was that might rain-dance warrior?? Was it Reverie??








Darlene


----------



## CAMPING CRAZY (Oct 20, 2005)

We live in Beech Bluff in West TN about 120 miles from Nashville and 90 miles from Memphis. The national weather put us under a smoke warning that lasts through Friday advising people with asthma and other lung and breathing concerns to stay indoors. Looks like a thick haze and filters the sun. Who would have thought it would get this far.

Sheila


----------



## Pakeboy2 (Aug 13, 2005)

Up here in the FL Panhandle the hazy smoke has disappeared...wind shifted...


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

Wow, Darlene,

That is scary! I too have asthma, so can relate to that part.

I will definitely pray that you have reain, or that they get it under control, whichever comes first.

Stay safe and GET OUT if things get too bad.


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

Hi, Lady Di!
I'm heading out in the morning. Went and picked up the OB, yesterday, from the dealership........they hooked it up for me, so all I had to do was drive.







They also did an external detail job on it, and it looks like brand new!







Just finished up some last minute laundry, etc., so we'll be ready to pack it up, tomorrow morning. Headed EAST of the fires, to Statesboro, where my son goes to school. He said it's all clear there. It's just east of Savannah, so we'll probably go there, too.







Gonna take some steaks and let my "chef" son (he's the BEST COOK!) grill them for us. If the smoke goes there, I'll just keep trucking.......








Darlene


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

DArlene,

I'm glad to hear you're either on the move by now, or are going to be shortly.

My prayers are with you and all who are affected by these fires.


----------



## GoVols (Oct 7, 2005)

Check out this NOAA Satellite Fire Detection/Prediction web site:

NOAA Fire Detection

No wonder it's hazy up here!


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

GoVols said:


> Check out this NOAA Satellite Fire Detection/Prediction web site:
> 
> NOAA Fire Detection
> 
> No wonder it's hazy up here!


Thanks for this map!! I just checked it. I'm using my son's puter at his dorm. It LOOKS like it's moved over to TOPSAIL HILL!!! I'm gonna call and see if they're having problems with it, there. If so, I'm gonna have to cancel, if we don't get rain. According to the map, and friends at home, the smoke is still very bad at home. On the NOAA map, my home is just to the west of where two layers overlap right on the GA/FL line. GEEZ!! I've extended my stay, here, at Statesboro, until Thursday AM, for now, and will play it by ear after that. Meanwhile, Jimmy and I are enjoying time with my oldest son, and just hanging out. Loving the OB, and the ease of keeping it clean, neat and organized.







Should just become a full-timer.















CG was to capacity, and power was low, last night, causing a/c not to kick on right. Cut it off and waited about 15 mins., as there are several big motorhomes. Thankfully, three of those left today, so maybe the problem won't continue tonight.
Take care!
Darlene


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

Darlene,

I have been praying that you will be ok, and that everything at home will be ok too.

May God go with you.

Rita


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

Thanks for the prayers, Rita!







Made it back home, and it's slightly smoky, but nothing like what I left a week ago. I actually came through some RAIN on the way home!!







We're all hoping and praying for rain, I know. I also know I'm far from the only one affected by the smoke. Thanks to everyone who kept us in your prayers! 
HUGS!
Darlene


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

Darlene,

That is great news. I'm so glad you had a getaway home to use. Will keep praying that all will be well there.

Rita


----------

